# MRTP-33 Fast Attack Boats



## fatman17

a sister blog is reporting that PN is about to receive its first 2 boats very soon. any confirmation about this news?


----------



## blain2

fatman17 said:


> a sister blog is reporting that PN is about to receive its first 2 boats very soon. any confirmation about this news?



PN has already received at least two MRTP-33s already and they are already in service at PNS Iqbal (SSG/N base).


----------



## echo 1

can anyone post a picture one because I still have not seen it I tried to find the real picture of it on google but I don't know which one is the real thing thanks


----------



## blain2

Actually my mistake. The MRTP-33s are to be received in 08. PN has taken ownership of MRTP-15s which are smaller boats.


Specs on MRTP-33 are available here at the builders site:
Yonca - Onuk JV.


----------



## EagleEyes

blain2,

When you mean the ownership of the boat. Do you mean that we have transfer of technology and will create more, when there are requirements?


----------



## Neo

Here's the MRTP-33

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo




----------



## blain2

WebMaster said:


> blain2,
> 
> When you mean the ownership of the boat. Do you mean that we have transfer of technology and will create more, when there are requirements?



Nah..ownership as in the boats are in our inventory...in the future we may see some Pak-Turk collaboration but for the MRTP-15s at least, we just bought them off the shelf from the Turks.


----------



## EagleEyes

How many MRTP-33s are ordered?


----------



## blain2

WebMaster said:


> How many MRTP-33s are ordered?



I believe 2 to start things off. As per some open source reports, PN has a plan to acquire upwards of 8 MRTP-33s from Turkey.


> Pakistan Orders More Patrol Boats
> 
> Pakistan has ordered two additional MRTP 33 patrol boats (advanced fast-attack naval craft) from Turkey's Yonca Onuk. They are likely the first of a total of eight MRTP 33s that will be ordered by the end of 2010.
> 
> The MRTP-33 is based on the Turkish Coast Guard Kaan-29 and is designed for littoral warfare operations, including escort and fast-attack missions, insertion and extraction of special forces with naval commando delivery vehicles, and search and rescue. Its twin MTU diesel engines allow a 28-knot patrol speed, while the Honeywell TF50 gas turbine will enable the boat to reach its maximum speed of 55-60 knots. The combined propulsion enables the boat to operate for up to three days at ranges up to 650 nm.
> 
> The craft is able to carry larger equipment and payload such as a combined 30mm gun, two 12.7mm machine guns, short-range surface-to-surface stabilized missile launcher, medium-range surface-to-surface guided missiles, electro-optical fire-control systems and decoys.


South Africa Considers More Frigates Sea Power - Find Articles


----------



## EagleEyes

MRTP-33 in construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARSENAL6

blain2 said:


> Nah..ownership as in the boats are in our inventory...in the future we may see some Pak-Turk collaboration but for the MRTP-15s at least, we just bought them off the shelf from the Turks.





its possible, Pakistan and turkey are very close it could happen in the future or not.


----------



## Ababeel

Turkey looks set to develop a sound defence industry as we take a look of its defence and science and technology institutions.
They also look set to start production of hitech defence electronics products and capture a big chunk in the defence market.


----------



## IceCold

The boat looks cool, It will boost our efforts in stoping smuggling and terrorist activities. What impact does these boats will have interms of PN against IN?


----------



## amunhotep

IceCold said:


> The boat looks cool, It will boost our efforts in stoping smuggling and terrorist activities. What impact does these boats will have interms of PN against IN?



. with speeds of more than *60kts* the mrtp-33 can easily take on the indian coast guard.

also it has advanced surface-to-air capability.


----------



## F.O.X

Main Characteristics of MRTP-33

*DIMENSIONS*
Length, deck: 33.00m
LOA (Inc platform): 35.60 m
Beam, max: 6.70 m
Draught: 1.40 m

*OPERATIONAL CHARACTERISTICS*
Maximum speed, at full load: 45+ knots(Up to 55 knots available depending onengine selection and configuration)
Propulsion: All Diesels: 2 x 2720 kW MTU, 16V4000M90(Other engines available)
CODAG; Diesels: 2 x 1300 kW, MTU 16V2000M90
Gas turbine: 1 x 4000 kW Honeywell TF50 (Other engines available)
Drive system Water Jets, MJP 753 DD (for all diesels)
Water Jets, 3 x MJP 650/750 (for CODAG)

Range: 650 nautical miles (at 24 knots)
Dead weight: 30.0 tonne (metric)

*CAPACITIES*
Fuel capacity: 20.00 m3
Fresh water: 1.50 m3
Endurance: 3 days
Crew Up to 20 

Regards
Wilco


----------



## haviZsultan

amunhotep said:


> . with speeds of more than *60kts* the mrtp-33 can easily take on the indian coast guard.
> 
> also it has advanced surface-to-air capability.



And you were saying you knew nothing about defence! Who you from RAW? Just kidding!

I can't even comment on this... as i know nothing about defence and here you are trying to tell me you know nothing about defence while you know this stuff?


----------



## amunhotep

dimension117 said:


> And you were saying you knew nothing about defence! Who you from RAW? Just kidding!
> 
> I can't even comment on this... as i know nothing about defence and here you are trying to tell me you know nothing about defence while you know this stuff?



cmon now!!! all i had to do was google "MRTP-33"

i like ur sense of humour though.


----------



## Always Neutral

amunhotep said:


> . with speeds of more than *60kts* the mrtp-33 can easily take on the indian coast guard.
> 
> also it has advanced surface-to-air capability.



Why will it take on the Indian Coastguard ? With a range of 600 NM it can't afford to operate more than 100 miles from the Pakistani Coast. It will be used to hunt smugglers in peace time.


----------



## amunhotep

Always Neutral said:


> Why will it take on the Indian Coastguard ? With a range of 600 NM it can't afford to operate more than 100 miles from the Pakistani Coast. It will be used to hunt smugglers in peace time.



sorry for that. i didn't know

u see i am still trying to learn !!!!


----------



## fatman17

PNS Harrar will be the 1st boat to be delivered to the PN as it undergoes completion in Turkey.


----------



## IceCold

Fatman sir has the boat completed sea trials before it will be handed over to pakistan or will it do so in pakistan?


----------



## fatman17

i believe sea trials will be conducted in the mediterranean with PN crews before dep for pakistan - God Willing.


----------



## Netwolf_

here's PNS Zarrar


----------



## jupiter2007

PN overall requirement to have eight to ten MRTP-33 Missile Boats. How many do we have in service?

Did we get TOT for any missile boat? There was a rumor that Pakistan got TOT from Thailand for Missile boat. I would appreciate if someone can shed some light on this subject.


----------



## Nutuk

http://www.sinerjiturk.org.tr/admin/belgelerim/dosyalar/Savunma08_Sunumlar/Sn.%20EKBER%20ONUK%20Yonca%20-%20Onuk.ppt

Here is a powerpoint presentation on the MRTP boats, it's in Turkish but contains a lot of interesting pictures to see the inside of these boats.


----------



## cabatli_53

I think She is the 2nd boat of Pakistan PNS Karrar in sea trials in Turkey before Delivery...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dazzler

Some news for all friends.
My brother who works in Wartsila Corporation, went to a navy base a few days ago. He was told by an official that although the performance of boat is appreciable but weapons integration (harpoon) is troublesome because US is not too comfortable with this (don't know why!). Could be the case since we had the harpoon conspiracy not long ago.


----------



## Penguin

nabil_05 said:


> Some news for all friends.
> My brother who works in Wartsila Corporation, went to a navy base a few days ago. He was told by an official that although the performance of boat is appreciable but weapons integration (harpoon) is troublesome because US is not too comfortable with this (don't know why!). Could be the case since we had the harpoon conspiracy not long ago.



I can see weapons integration might be (initially) problematic: it's a new class of ships, with indigenous (Turkish) components that have to work together with components from other countries. Notably the naval weapons station, SSM, SAM, radar, EW and the multisensor surveillance unit.

Without any specific indication about a) whether Harpoon integration is giving trouble (as opposed to other components), and b) what type of integration trouble (issue with Harpoon itself or issue with CMS related to Harpoon), there is no reason to assume any relation with the issue of Pakistan modifying old model Harpoons to make them more suitable for land/littoral attack. Most likely, MRTP-33 is equipped with new model (later block) Harpoons anyway, which already have this capability built in standard.



> MISSION MODULES
> ONUK MRTP&#174;33 can be equipped with various mission modules depending on the customer requirements. Despite the size of the platform, these modules have been integrated with the modularity and reconfigurability objectives in mind. Thus, the platform can be reconfigured with different mission modules, increasing dramatically the operational flexibility and reducing the costs. The mission modules would be:
> Multi weapon mounts.
> - Stabilized naval turret with up to 30 mm. gun
> (+ short range SSM).
> - Medium range SSM (Total weights up to 5 tons).
> - Short range SAM.
> - 2 x 12.7 mm. heavy MG.
> Multi sensor surveillance unit
> (EOD with capabilty of controlling the main gun).
> Search and rescue equipment
> Decoys
> SOF (Special Operation Forces) support/SDV (Seal Delivery Vehicle)
> Pollution control


Yonca - Onuk JV.


----------



## wild peace



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Babur Han

On MRTP-33 Vessels is not enough Place for Fire Control Radar or other Target Iluminating Equipment to Track Targets for Harpoons, but with Datalink MRTP-33 is able to launch Harpoons on enemy Ships.


----------



## Penguin

Skywalker1983 said:


> On MRTP-33 Vessels is not enough Place for Fire Control Radar or other Target Iluminating Equipment to Track Targets for Harpoons, but with Datalink MRTP-33 is able to launch Harpoons on enemy Ships.



Harpoon (and similar missiles which employ radar altimeter and Global Positioning System [GPS] assisted inertial navigation, in combination with active radar terminal homing guidance) requires neither a fire control radar or target illuminating. 

The MRTP-33 can program Harpoons using data from its own mast mounted navigation/surface search radar (e.g. the Decca TM 1226, which is in service in TN and also used in conjunction with e.g. the Norwegian Penguin missile) and/or data received by datalink from e.g. radar equipped Maritime Patrol Aircraft and Naval helicopters or coastal radar stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Babur Han

I know MRTP can programm Harpoons by recieving data on Datalink and I know also that MRTP have a Navigation/Surface Search Radar but I doubt the Rada can detect Targets within the Maximum Range of Harpoons. When MRTP is using Penguins I see now Problem in this Matter.


----------



## Penguin

Skywalker1983 said:


> I know MRTP can programm Harpoons by recieving data on Datalink and I know also that MRTP have a Navigation/Surface Search Radar but I doubt the Rada can detect Targets within the Maximum Range of Harpoons. When MRTP is using Penguins I see now Problem in this Matter.



The MRTP-33s own radar will have a range that is likely less than the max operational range of the Harpoon missile, but this is where the external target data come in. Essentially, using external targeting information allows the ships to engage other ships at distance without having to give away their own position by radiating. On board EW/ESM gear may also assist passive targeting.


----------



## Nutuk

I'd say don't underestimate Harpoon armed MRTP's in a battle area. C4I is replacing the standalone. It is no longer needed to have the own search radar on board when also AEW aircrafts above scan the area.


----------



## Arsalan

Penguin said:


> Harpoon (and similar missiles which employ radar altimeter and Global Positioning System [GPS] assisted inertial navigation, in combination with active radar terminal homing guidance) requires neither a fire control radar or target illuminating.
> 
> The MRTP-33 can program Harpoons using data from its own mast mounted navigation/surface search radar (e.g. the Decca TM 1226, which is in service in TN and also used in conjunction with e.g. the Norwegian Penguin missile) and/or data received by datalink from e.g. radar equipped Maritime Patrol Aircraft and Naval helicopters or coastal radar stations.



here is the vedio of the second MRTP-33 vessel commisioning ceremony:





regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nutuk

I doubt that a Decca 1226 is of much use with the Harpoon missile, Decca range is less than 50km as far as I know.


----------



## TOPGUN

Is there any more plans on inducting more of these?


----------



## Penguin

Nutuk said:


> I doubt that a Decca 1226 is of much use with the Harpoon missile, Decca range is less than 50km as far as I know.



I.e. within 50km the MRTP-33 can target independently, beyond that it will need external target data via datalink in order to use Harpoon effectively. Maximum range for RGM/UGM-84D Harpoon surface launches is around 140 km (75 nm). 

http://www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/m-84.html


----------



## Babur Han

A Screenshot from "Google Eart", were two PN MRTP-33 staying in Harbour at Karachi Naval Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -------

This month, Yonca Onuk will begin integration of Chinese C-705 anti-ship Missile onboard Pakistani MRTP-33.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cabatli_53

Great news...

According to informations revealed from Onuk shipyard, Anti-shipping missiles mounted on MRTP-33 would be launched against a target locked by another naval surface units carrying sensors/radars such as MRTP-22, Milgem and others frigates/destroyers/FAC's under the network centric war environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Ah what is the operational range of C-705 missile?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Areesh said:


> Ah what is the operational range of C-705 missile?



The C-705 air-launched anti-ship missile is the latest variant of the C-701 series, featuring a maximum range of *75km without the rocket-booster*, or *170km when fitted with a rocket booster*. Using a GPS/inertial seeker, the missile carries a 110kg warhead and flies at an attitude of 12.15m above the sea level. The missile is designed to sink a small surface combatant of 1,000~1,500t displacement.





Military Aspects of the Air Show China 2008 - SinoDefence.com

FAR - Forum Aviasi & militeR - C705 Anti Ship Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mughaljee

Sir, 
Rocket Speed ?


----------



## Arsalan

mughaljee said:


> Sir,
> Rocket Speed ?



Specifications:

*Warhead: *110 kg 
*Range:* 75 km, 170 km with 2nd stage added 
*Engine:* solid rocket 
*Seeker:* radar, TV, or IR 
*Cruise altitude:* 12.15 meter (lowest) 
*Target size:* ships up to 1,500 tons 
*Launching platform: *aircraft, surface vessels, and land vehicles 
*Kill probability:* > 95.7% 

















it is reported as a high subsonic speed missile.
probable some where in range of 0.9 Mach

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

TaimiKhan said:


> The C-705 air-launched anti-ship missile is the latest variant of the C-701 series, featuring a maximum range of *75km without the rocket-booster*, or *170km when fitted with a rocket &#8211;booster*. Using a GPS/inertial seeker, the missile carries a 110kg warhead and flies at an attitude of 12.15m above the sea level. The missile is designed to sink a small surface combatant of 1,000~1,500t displacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military Aspects of the Air Show China 2008 - SinoDefence.com
> 
> FAR - Forum Aviasi & militeR - C705 Anti Ship Missile





> Original rocket engine of C-704 is replaced with a larger one, increasing the range to 75 km. Developers claimed that the modular design of the new engine had the option to provide a second stage to further increase the range to 170 km, _but the second stage was not shown at the airshow_.


C-704 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nutuk

Great news for the Pakistani navy, C-705 missiles are a superb choice and MRTP33 fast and stealth. It will add to firepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MJaa

Combat-Master said:


> This month, Yonca Onuk will begin integration of Chinese C-705 anti-ship Missile onboard Pakistani MRTP-33.



can anyone confirm this news that Pakistani MRTP-33 will be armed with Chinese C-705 anti-ship Missile and not the Harpoon-II anti-ship Missile

on an other note if PN wants to go for the Chinese option C-802A anti-ship Missile with 180 km range and more powerful warhead would make a lot more sense as it is already chosen for the F-22P and JF-17s


----------



## Arsalan

MJaa said:


> can anyone confirm this news that Pakistani MRTP-33 will be armed with Chinese C-705 anti-ship Missile and not the Harpoon-II anti-ship Missile
> 
> on an other note if PN wants to go for the Chinese option C-802A anti-ship Missile with 180 km range and more powerful warhead would make a lot more sense as it is already chosen for the F-22P and JF-17s



these are light patrol boats and might not be able to carry C-802/803..


----------



## monitor

Range of c-705 seems good .but it can only sink warship of 1000~1200 ton thats mean only effective against indian fast attack craft like vessel, if those comes close to pakistani coast . There destroyer and frigate will need special treatment .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

monitor said:


> Range of c-705 seems good .but it can only sink warship of 1000~1200 ton thats mean only effective against indian fast attack craft like vessel, if those comes close to pakistani coast . There destroyer and frigate will need special treatment .



for those we have other alternatives..
these boats are to sdafeguard the caost lines against terrosrist intrusions, smugglers and defence/offense against light weight boats..

regards!


----------



## Penguin

arsalanaslam123 said:


> these are light patrol boats and might not be able to carry C-802/803..



C802
Weight 715 kg , Warhead 165kg
Length 6.392 m 
Body Diameter 36 cm 
Wingspan 1.22 m (unfolded); 0.72 m (folded) 

RGM-84 Harpoon
Weight 1,523 lb (691 kg) with booster, Warhead 221 kg
Length Surface launched: 15 ft (4.6 m) 
Body Diameter 1.1 ft (0.34 m) 
Wingspan 3 ft (0.91 m) (unfolded) 

I doubt very much that if these boats were capable of carrying 4 RGM-84 that they wouldn't be capable of carrying 4 C802.

Designated as C-705, the missile is a direct development of C-704, which is in turn an enlarged C-701 

C701
Weight 100 kg, Warhead 29 kg 
Length 2.507 m 
Body Diameter 0.18 m 
Wingspan 0.587 m (unfolded); 0.450 m (folded) 

C704 has a 130 kg warhead, C705 has a a warhead of 110 kg. It is therefor likely smaller than or at best of equal size as C802


----------



## Donatello

monitor said:


> Range of c-705 seems good .but it can only sink warship of 1000~1200 ton thats mean only effective against indian fast attack craft like vessel, if those comes close to pakistani coast . There destroyer and frigate will need special treatment .



You don't have to sink a warship.
As long it is damaged enough, it will stay out of war. Depending on where the missile hits, like the bridge, rear, etc ship might lose vital functions.


----------



## Penguin

monitor said:


> Range of c-705 seems good .but it can only sink warship of 1000~1200 ton thats mean only effective against indian fast attack craft like vessel, if those comes close to pakistani coast . There destroyer and frigate will need special treatment .



What's this based on?

Exocet = 165 kg warhead
C705 = 110 kg warhead

Can Exocet sink only 1500-1800 tons and Harpoon only 2000-2400 tons?

See the differences between Exocet hits on 4800 tons HMS Sheffield (didn't explode but sunk her) and 6200 tons HMS Glamorgan (did explode but didn't sink her)


----------



## MJaa

Penguin said:


> What's this based on?
> 
> Exocet = 165 kg warhead
> C705 = 110 kg warhead
> 
> Can Exocet sink only 1500-1800 tons and Harpoon only 2000-2400 tons?
> 
> See the differences between Exocet hits on 4800 tons HMS Sheffield (didn't explode but sunk her) and 6200 tons HMS Glamorgan (did explode but didn't sink her)


i think 1500-1800 tons figure for C705come from the manufacture 


> *The ship caught fire when a French-made Exocet missile penetrated deep into HMS Sheffield's control room.* The blaze caused a poisonous smoke and most of the crew abandoned ship.
> 
> The Exocet that struck HMS Sheffield impacted on the second deck, 2.4 metres (7 ft 10 in) above the waterline and penetrated deeply into Sheffield's control room,near to the forward engine room, cracking the hull open roughly 1.2 by 3 metres (3.9 by 9.8 ft). *It appears that the warhead did not explode. *Accounts suggest that the* initial impact of the missile destroyed the ship's on-board electricity generating systems and fractured the water main, preventing the anti-fire mechanisms from operating and dooming the ship to be consumed by the fire. *The loss of Sheffield was a shock to the British. wikipedia


----------



## MJaa

arsalanaslam123 said:


> these are light patrol boats and might not be able to carry C-802/803..



This is from the Manufacture




> MISSION MODULES
> 
> ONUK MRTP&#174;33 can be equipped with various mission modules depending on the customer requirements. Despite the size of the platform, these modules have been integrated with the modularity and reconfigurability objectives in mind. Thus, the platform can be reconfigured with different mission modules, increasing dramatically the operational flexibility and reducing the costs. The mission modules would be:
> Multi weapon mounts.
> - *Stabilized naval turret with up to 30 mm. gun*
> (+ short range SSM).
> - *Medium range SSM (Total weights up to 5 tons).*
> - Short range SAM.
> - 2 x 12.7 mm. heavy MG.
> Multi sensor surveillance unit
> (EOD with capabilty of controlling the main gun).
> Search and rescue equipment
> Decoys
> SOF (Special Operation Forces) support/SDV (Seal Delivery Vehicle)
> Pollution control



as it is pointed out by other members combined weight of C-802 or Harpoon-II wont be lot different and in no way exceed 5 tonn


----------



## Penguin

MJaa said:


> This is from the Manufacture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as it is pointed out by other members combined weight of C-802 or Harpoon-II wont be lot different and in no way exceed 5 tonn



4x the missile weight + the weight of containers + the weight of the elevating module.


----------



## MJaa

Penguin said:


> 4x the missile weight + the weight of containers + the weight of the elevating module.



4 C-802A (@715kg each )will make a total weight of missiles 2860kg and rest can be for weight of containers and elevating modules which i am sure will certainly weight lot less then that of missiles.


----------



## Penguin

MJaa said:


> 4 C-802A (@715kg each )will make a total weight of missiles 2860kg and rest can be for weight of containers and elevating modules which i am sure will certainly weight lot less then that of missiles.



Chill, you don't have to convince me, given what I already said in post #53. Just pointing out what needs to be counted.

Nonetheless:



> The standard stand-alone shipboard launcher for RGM-84 Harpoon is a quartet of Mk 140 lightweight (17,472 lb loaded ) or Mk 141 shock-hardened (27126 lb ) canisters. Ship typically carrying 2 sets.


That's 7,925 kg or 12,304kg, respectively according to the Naval Institute Guide to World Naval Weapon Systems (by Norman Friedman). 

However, according to here: 


> A Mk 141 launcher assembly holds four missiles in shock hardened canisters at an angle of 35° and weighs 5,900 kg. In addition there is a smaller Mk 140 light weight launcher, either in four or two canister configurations.



Considering the different numbers, it could be that both are correct and that the difference (12304-5900=6404) is the weight of the metal structure on which one set of 4 missiles in canisters rests. 

But this seems unlikely, also given the individual missile weights (4x 690kg = 2760 kg). 

More likely is that the weight quoted by Norman Friendman is for a set of 2x4 rather than 1x4. If so, the Naval Institute Guide puts a 4-round Mk141 launcher assembly at 6152kg, which quite is close to the other quote for this assembly, namely 5900kg. That would mean the Mk140 assembly equals 50% of 7925 kg i.e. 3963kg, of which 2760kg (4x690kg) is actual missiles. (100*2760)/3963=70%

Applied to 4 C802 > 4x 715 = 2860 = 70% > 100%= 4107 kg at least for a lightweight assembly. 

However, as we know, c802 canister assemblies on ships appears bulkier than those of RGM-84: there may not be a lightweight version. 

Sticking then with the Mk141 assembly: 6152kg of which 2760kg is missiles (45%), when applied to c802 gives 2860=45% > 100%=6383kg, which would be too heavy for MRTP-33 (just like 6152 of Mk141 would be, incidentally). 

But these numbers includes the metal frame on which the 4 canisters rest! Which may not be needed with MRTP-33. Question is whether the metal frames weigh more than 1152-1383kg ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MJaa

Penguin said:


> Chill, you don't have to convince me, given what I already said in post #53. Just pointing out what needs to be counted.
> 
> Nonetheless:
> 
> 
> That's 7,925 kg or 12,304kg, respectively according to the Naval Institute Guide to World Naval Weapon Systems (by Norman Friedman).
> 
> However, according to here:
> 
> 
> Considering the different numbers, it could be that both are correct and that the difference (12304-5900=6404) is the weight of the metal structure on which one set of 4 missiles in canisters rests.
> 
> But this seems unlikely, also given the individual missile weights (4x 690kg = 2760 kg).
> 
> More likely is that the weight quoted by Norman Friendman is for a set of 2x4 rather than 1x4. If so, the Naval Institute Guide puts a 4-round Mk141 launcher assembly at 6152kg, which quite is close to the other quote for this assembly, namely 5900kg. That would mean the Mk140 assembly equals 50% of 7925 kg i.e. 3963kg, of which 2760kg (4x690kg) is actual missiles. (100*2760)/3963=70%
> 
> Applied to 4 C802 > 4x 715 = 2860 = 70% > 100%= 4107 kg at least for a lightweight assembly.
> 
> However, as we know, c802 canister assemblies on ships appears bulkier than those of RGM-84: there may not be a lightweight version.
> 
> Sticking then with the Mk141 assembly: 6152kg of which 2760kg is missiles (45%), when applied to c802 gives 2860=45% > 100%=6383kg, which would be too heavy for MRTP-33 (just like 6152 of Mk141 would be, incidentally).
> 
> But these numbers includes the metal frame on which the 4 canisters rest! Which may not be needed with MRTP-33. Question is whether the metal frames weigh more than 1152-1383kg ...



As per Jane's Naval Weapon Systems *There are two launcher systems; the Mark 140 for fast attack craft and corvettes and the Mark 141 for larger warships.* The Mark 141 features shock-resistant and thick-wall assemblies, which are usually used in larger vessels. Each has a support structure while the front ends of the launcher tubes are held by a clamp frame assembly. The central and rear ends are held by stacking frames with the thick wall assemblies providing armour protection for the missiles against fragments. *The Mark 140 features aluminium launcher containers designed for 15 firing refurbishment cycles.* These containers are held together and to the aluminium support structure by stacking frames. Both can launch missiles at the rate of one every 2 seconds but, *with four launcher-containers, the Mark 140 weighs 4.02 tonnes while the Mark 141 weighs 5.9 tonnes.* Usually ships carry a pair of launcher systems. The launcher-containers are inclined at an angle of 35&#186; while the launcher systems either face forwards, but offset from the centreline, or are at 90&#186; to the centreline facing starboard and port. *The Mark 140 system is 4.65 m long, 1.38 m wide and 3.85 m high and requires 6.42 m2.* However, with the development of indirect attack versions using `dog leg' flights (Block 1 C/D), the launchers can now face any direction. Normally launcher systems have four launcher-containers. The missiles were originally removed from the launcher-container annually for inspection but may now be left for four years with surface-launched weapons and five years for submarine-launched weapons.


Mark 140 Four launcher-containers weighs 4.02 tonnes with each harpoon weight is (with booster) 681.9 kg and C802A weights 715kgs so it is 1.05 times Heavier then Harpoon and if we use same percentage container should weight around 4.2 tonnes rest of the 0.8 tonnes is still there for any error in calculations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

My kind of post


----------



## Mehmet

Anybody know what the mission profile of the Pak MRTP-33s are going to be? From my understanding this ship is modular meaning that it can be equipped with different weapons as required.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

last week i met one of her crew. he was really praising her speed. according to him she is doing patrolling duty very excellently and is very much loved by navy men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

Would be nice to see Pakistan with both the Turkish MRTP-33 and the Chinese Houbei class Type 022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Obambam said:


> Would be nice to see Pakistan with both the Turkish MRTP-33 and the Chinese Houbei class Type 022.



It would be MRTP33+ Type 037 class FAC's. PN is buying two Type 037 class FAC's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

the Type 037 class FAC's will surely be good value for money.
termed as submarine chasers, these are also effective in mine laying and patrol duties.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Which (4)500 ton FAC did we chose penguin?

Sorry for being offtopic.


----------



## Obambam

Areesh said:


> It would be MRTP33+ Type 037 class FAC's. PN is buying two Type 037 class FAC's.



Agreed. It makes better sense to couple MRTP33+ Type 037 class submarine chaser together. 
I spoke with thoughts purely based on the image of how they will both look togther. Sexy and intimidating to say the least.


----------



## Haseebullah

When the hell are we going to see the type 022!!!?


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Type 37 Sub Chaser have been put in reserve with Chinese Navy!!!! These are obsolete boats and the concept of sub chasers is also obsolete.


----------



## Penguin

Aamir Hussain said:


> Type 37 Sub Chaser have been put in reserve with Chinese Navy!!!! These are obsolete boats and the concept of sub chasers is also obsolete.



Indeed, theere is a real big difference between the Type 037 (Hainan Class) Submarine Chaser 







and the Type 037-II (Houjian Class) Missile Corvette!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Which (4)500 ton FAC did we chose penguin?
> 
> Sorry for being offtopic.



I'm not sure a choice has been made already! And while we've speculated on contenders here, I've not seen anything firm on who's bidding on the tender.


----------



## monitor

*Mark 208 Multipurpose Concealed Launcher System
*
The Mark 208 Multipurpose Concealed Launcher System was design strictly for use on the Vindicator class fast attack craft. They are designed to maximize stealth while being able to support several configurations. The Mark 208 MCLS can handle up to eight missiles in total at the maximum size or fewer if they are larger. Each Mark 208 MCLS has a single launch tube capable of holding weapons as long as 28.00 ft. and as wide as 48.00 inches and can sustain a maximum weight of 40,000.00 lb. However, this can be segregated into four tubes capable of holding weapons as long as 28.00 ft., as wide as 24.00 inches, and as heavy as 7,500.00 lb. This allows the MCLS to carry many weapons in the Layartebian arsenal.


----------



## Penguin

monitor said:


> *Mark 208 Multipurpose Concealed Launcher System
> *
> The Mark 208 Multipurpose Concealed Launcher System was design strictly for use on the *Vindicator *class fast attack craft. They are designed to maximize stealth while being able to support several configurations. The Mark 208 MCLS can handle up to eight missiles in total at the maximum size or fewer if they are larger. Each Mark 208 MCLS has a single launch tube capable of holding weapons as long as 28.00 ft. and as wide as 48.00 inches and can sustain a maximum weight of 40,000.00 lb. However, this can be segregated into four tubes capable of holding weapons as long as 28.00 ft., as wide as 24.00 inches, and as heavy as 7,500.00 lb. This allows the MCLS to carry many weapons in the *Layartebian *arsenal.



Taken from: .·. the forsaken outlaw .·.

Which presents the Chinese Type 022 pic as the so called Vindicator class, and would have it equipped with Rolls Royce engines and "1 M310A1 Swiftkill 45MM Autocannon with 750 rounds" 
.·. the forsaken outlaw .·.

<chuckle>
fictional stuff.


----------



## cabatli_53

According to Undersecretariat of Turkish defence industry (SSM), A new MRTP series FAC is on the way. The new boat would be called MRTP-41. The specifications revealed by SSM is like following...

*-45m and 500-600t 
-50+ knot max. speed 
-Reduced radar/IR signature 
-High Manouverability 
-Surface-to-Surface Missiles/Medium Calibre Guns (76/57/50mm?)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mehmet

Best news for 2011


----------



## AKINCI

Probably it will looks like this.


----------



## monitor

This one seems more likely the next version .


----------



## Mehmet

monitor said:


> This one seems more likely the next version .


This is the YTKB also known as the NTBP which has already been built.

The YTKB is also stealth, anti-ship (possible anti air? given it's main weapon) and anti sub but it does not have the modular characteristics the MRTP family is named for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t52AUZ9jSec

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

It is a modern patrol boat with ASW capability(Mortar and Depth Charges). It is for inshore patrol missions. It does not fill in our FAC role.


----------



## Mehmet

Jigs said:


> It is a modern patrol boat with ASW capability(Mortar and Depth Charges). It is for inshore patrol missions. It does not fill in our FAC role.


 
IMO Jigs while it is not classed as a FAC it can still be used for surprise and high speed attacks since the YTKB has the minimum of 25 knot speed requirements for FACs it is also stealth so this beuaty aint no simple patrol boat.


----------



## Jigs

Mehmet said:


> IMO Jigs while it is not classed as a FAC it can still be used for surprise and high speed attacks since the YTKB has the minimum of 25 knot speed requirements for FACs it is also stealth so this beuaty aint no simple patrol boat.


 
Except it has to surprise you with its cannon going 25 knots. 

Kilic 2 can suprise you going 42 knots from 30km away with Harpoon SSM. 





These are curcial differences that make a Fast attack craft different then a Patrol boat. 

YTKB however does have a sonar and ASW capability and that is a great feature to have and inline with its role.


----------



## Mehmet

Jigs said:


> Except it has to surprise you with its cannon going 25 knots.
> 
> Kilic 2 can suprise you going 42 knots from 30km away with Harpoon SSM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are curcial differences that make a Fast attack craft different then a Patrol boat.
> 
> YTKB however does have a sonar and ASW capability and that is a great feature to have and inline with its role.


 
Yeah a true FAC is way more deadly then a OPV but given the YTKB main armament for surface combat is just below max visual range and that it is stealth it can really hurt anything that it can sneak up on given the oppositions reaction times it may not even be able to retaliate and the Kilic can be detected way off allowing the enemy to react and possible fire first?

Correct me if I am wrong but the Kilic is lacking any stealth tech, yes?


----------



## Jigs

Mehmet said:


> Yeah a true FAC is way more deadly then a OPV but given the YTKB main armament for surface combat is just below max visual range and that it is stealth it can really hurt anything that it can sneak up on given the oppositions reaction times it may not even be able to retaliate and the Kilic can be detected way off allowing the enemy to react and possible fire first?
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but the Kilic is lacking any stealth tech, yes?


 
No the kilic has stealth reduction measures taken especially if you look at the angled bow and how low it is along with the sloped cannon. 













YTKB has measures taken around the bridge and angled the sides. 

I wouldn't be comfortable sending the YTKB after ships with its cannon. TBH maybe small patroal boats but the main purpose of this craft is keep around harbors and important naval bases and patrol and conduct ASW duties. The kilic is a hit and run type of craft it will come in fast launch a missile at the target and maneuver away while the enemy is trying to deal with the oncoming threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Donatello

So Pakistan is buying 2 more?


----------



## Jigs

penumbra said:


> So Pakistan is buying 2 more?


 
It would be interesting to know what type of armaments PN has put on these two craft. Does anyone have any updated pictures of them ?


----------



## Mehmet

Is not the YTKB stealth tech from it's shape + the coating that our scientists have developed? IE the same tech as found on the Milgem?

Ok it's getting off topic but I would like to point out to my Pakistani friends that unlike the MRTP the YTKB is not modular so it's not in the same family of ships although both are equipped with stealth characteristics.

*Update:* One last thought between the Kilic and YTKB I would think that our "friendly" neighbors would have eliminated the advantage the Kilic gave us when it first entered service, I would surmise that they would have found a counter to the stealth tech by now.


----------



## Arsalan

both the ordered boats have been received and are in active service!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

I think PN should add more of these in to the fleet when funds are there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

MRTP-42

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore

THE 33 METRE Fast Patrol / Attack Craft
The advanced composite ONUK MRTP®33 Fast Patrol / Attack Craft is the extended and improved version of the 90 tonne ONUK MRTP®29 ("KAAN 29&#8221; Class) of the Turkish Coast Guard. ONUK MRTP®33 is developed as a versatile multi role platform for the increasingly tough requirements of the naval and law enforcement forces to control the littoral and the coastal waters.

Internally, the advanced machinery systems and arrangement result in a vessel with greatly enhanced operability, maintainability and accommodation standards.

PRIMARY ROLES
Mastery of the littoral can not be presumed. It does not derive directly from command of the high seas. It is an objective which requires our focused skills and resources. ONUK MRTP®33 "Fast Patrol / Attack Craft&#8221; has been designed for this purpose, capable of carrying out a wide range of littoral and coastal water law enforcement-naval duties and open sea rescue, including:
Patrol / Escort / Fast attack
Search and rescue
Anti smuggling
Pollution control
Anti terrorist protection of the coastal and offshore installations
Surveillance / Covert surveillance
Seal insertion-extraction

BACKGROUND:
As of January 2004, 9 units of the "KAAN 29" Class boats (31,70m, 45+ knots) under DNV classification (HSLC Patrol R2) are operational. Boat number 10 of 90 tonne was constructed as the first ONUK MRTP®33 (35,60m, 120 tonne, 47+ knots) as continuation of the project others are under construction at the shipyard.

The new member of the MRTP® (Multi Role Tactical Platform) family of boats, a concept created and developed by Kaan N.Z. Onuk; has improved sea keeping, highly stealthy characteristics, and is able to carry larger mission equipment/payload such as combined 30mm gun and short range SSM stabilized launcher, surface-to-surface medium range F&F fiber guided missiles, EO fire control systems and decoys.

PERFORMANCE:
Speed and seakeeping:
The ONUK MRTP®33 has been developed for a tough professional use with excellent performance qualities at both low and high speeds and strong emphasis on seakeeping. The ONUK OE-01 deep V hull, depending on engine selection and boat configuration, will enable the boat to reach speeds up to 64 knots in calm waters and up to 40 knots in Sea State 4. ONUK MRTP®33 has a soft and dry ride in adverse conditions, offering, thus, an outstanding platform for the various tasks in the brown waters and the open sea.

The MJP water jet drive system provides extreme maneuverability with high precision control and a very shallow draught, enhancing the operation in confined waters or intercepting/boarding larger ships in rough seas.


Stability: Intact-Damaged:
Commercial and Turkish / NATO naval standards have been applied to the ONUK MRTP®33 for the intact and damaged stability. ONUK MRTP®33 meets the DNV standards as well as Turkish Navy and NATO criteria for damaged stability and will remain afloat and upright with flooding in any single main compartment.

CONSTRUCTION AND COMPONENTS:
ONUK MRTP®33 is built in advanced composites to satisfy the very tough requirements of an intensive professional use together with a long service life. The benefits of the advanced composite structure are:

WEIGHT REDUCTION
* Improved Performance
* Increased Payload
* Fuel Savings

CORROSION RESISTANCE
*Longer service life
* Maintenance savings

IMPROVED
* Threat avoidance/detection
* Ballistic protection

REDUCED SIGNATURES
* Machinery vibration/acoustic
* Magnetic signature
* Heat signature

The hull and superstructure are constructed to Det Norske Veritas (DNV) HSLC Patrol R2 classification. All boats of the series are delivered with the relevant DNV Certificates.

The helm station and the interiors have been designed in line with the SAE recommendations for ergonomics to provide the crew with maximum comfort and minimum fatigue in prolonged use in heavy seas.


Machinery and propulsion
The CODAG high-speed propulsion system consists of two MTU 16V2000M90 diesels and a Honeywell TF50 gas turbine; all driving through MJP water jets. The diesels will allow 28 knots patrol speed, while the gas turbine will enable the boat to reach it's maximum speed. CODOG and all diesel propulsion systems are available on request. Depending on the mission and speed requirements, the ONUK MRTP®33 can be equipped with different components for optimum operational efficiency/price ratio.

The mechanical components are selected with the intensive professional use in mind. They offer a high level of reliability, despite the extreme performance requirements.

MISSION MODULES
ONUK MRTP®33 can be equipped with various mission modules depending on the customer requirements. Despite the size of the platform, these modules have been integrated with the modularity and reconfigurability objectives in mind. Thus, the platform can be reconfigured with different mission modules, increasing dramatically the operational flexibility and reducing the costs. The mission modules would be:
Multi weapon mounts.
- Stabilized naval turret with up to 30 mm. gun
(+ short range SSM).
- Medium range SSM (Total weights up to 5 tons).
- Short range SAM.
- 2 x 12.7 mm. heavy MG.
Multi sensor surveillance unit
(EOD with capabilty of controlling the main gun).
Search and rescue equipment
Decoys
SOF (Special Operation Forces) support/SDV (Seal Delivery Vehicle)
Pollution control






DIMENSIONS

LOA: 35.60 m
Beam, max: 6.70 m
Draught: 1.40 m
OPERATIONAL CHARACTERISTICS
Maximum speed, at full load: 47+ knots(Up to 65 knots available depending onengine selection and configuration)
Propulsion: All Diesels: 2 x 2720 kW MTU, 16V4000M90 (Other engines available)
CODAG available
Drive system

Water Jets, MJP 753 DD (for all diesels)
Water Jets, 3 x MJP 650/750 (for CODAG)
Range: 800 nautical miles (at 33 knots)
CAPACITIES
Fuel capacity: 20.00 m3
Fresh water: 1.50 m3
Endurance: 3 days
Crew Up to 20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

S36
After the very successful &#8220;Kaan29&#8221; class ONUK MRTP29® (31,70m, 50 knots) and the &#8220;Kaan33&#8221; class ONUK MRTP33® (35,80m, 48 knots) of the Turkish Coast Guard, Yonca-Onuk JV decided to apply the advancements and technology of the MRTP® program to a family of high-speed luxury motor yachts:


The YONtech S line.
Intended to be the symbol of excellence and perfection, the &#8220;YONtech S36&#8221; (35,80 m) based on the ONUK MRTP33® hull and technology, is a radical machine capable of speeds in excess of 65 knots, accommodating 8 guests in extreme luxury and styling.

The ONUK MRTP33®'s strong heritage is the source of &#8220;mission proven&#8221; excellent dynamic characteristics of the YONtech S36 at both low and high speeds. The outstanding seakeeping of YONtech S36 will ensure high standards of comfort, performance and reliability, even in adverse sea conditions.

In the struggle to provide these striking performances with very high levels of safety and reliability, YONtech S class yachts are to built to DNV HSLC R2 classification rules as the ONUK MRTP® patrol boats.

YONtech S36 features advanced composites DNV classified structure, all diesel or CODAG or CODOG power driving through waterjets. The styling reflects the heritage of the IDSA (Industrial Designers Society of America) Industrial Design Excellence Award medal winning M/Y Motali. 






DIMENSIONS
LOA (Inc platform): 35,80 m
Beam, max: 6,80 m
Draught: 1,40 m (still)
OPERATIONAL CHARACTERISTICS
Classification: DNV 1A1 HSLC R2
Structure: Advanced composites
Power, all diesel 2 x 2720 kW MTU 16V4000M90 diesels
Power, CODAG: 2 x 1600 kW MTU 16V2000M92 diesels + 1 x 4000 kW TF50 gas turbine
Power, CODAG: 2 x 4000 kW TF50 gas turbines + 2 x 447 kW MTU S60 diesels
Drive system: MJP water jets
Speed, full displacement: 46 - 65 knots, depending on engine selection
Fuel 20,0 m3
Freshwater 1,5 m3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

MRTP-22 SAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Anadolu Kartal&#305; (Turkish Defence Industry TV Program)-II was in Yonca-ONUK shipyard to show off the capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Harpoon Block 2 MRTP 33'ler Veya CIN 
C705 güdümlü mermi ta&#351;&#305;yabilecek patentledi&#287;imiz Onuk katlanabilir either run platformuyla 
teçhiz edilmi&#351;, güdümlü mermi ta&#351;&#305;yan tekneler.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AKINCI

Smallest harpoon carrier boat in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PN MRTP-33 -Karrar :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PN MRTP-33 -Karrar :



why it has not a gun on top ? like it was show in models and turkish pictures ?


----------



## Penguin

Ulla said:


> why it has not a gun on top ? like it was show in models and turkish pictures ?



Probably a matter of time and money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

But Pakistan needs to produce its own maritime equipment for commercial and military purpose...


----------



## Abdaali

great invention


----------



## Inception-06

Penguin said:


> Probably a matter of time and money



May be you are right, for me it makes no sense to purchase equipment without the arms.


----------



## Penguin

Ulla said:


> May be you are right, for me it makes no sense to purchase equipment without the arms.


They are very fast, making good persuit boats. Perhaps PN has yet to figure out how to best arms these?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

How are this MRTP-33 compare with Super Dvora Mk III class patrol boat which operated by Indian navy ?


----------



## Inception-06

monitor said:


> How are this MRTP-33 compare with Super Dvora Mk III class patrol boat which operated by Indian navy ?



The Mrtp are equiped with Harpoon missiles and the super dupa israeli MK-III not !


----------



## starwar

ULLA ----but they do carry AGM-114 Hellfire (Surface-to-surface type)


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Why not GoP transfer the Pakistan Coast Guards to Pakistan Navy as I am 100% sure that PN could better handle it. Also Regular Pakistan Navy Men should be fielded in Pakistan Coast Guards and Pakistan Marine Corps. on regular timely basis rather than hiring them separatley.

This will going to enhance the operational capability and availability of trained personal by good numbers.

But I would say that PN budget should be increased to at least $1.6-1.9 Billions on annual basis.


----------



## Inception-06

starwar said:


> ULLA ----but they do carry AGM-114 Hellfire (Surface-to-surface type)



You are right but its not in the class of Harpoon M.


----------



## Penguin

Ulla said:


> The Mrtp are equiped with Harpoon missiles and the super dupa israeli MK-III not !



The smaller predecessor 45 ton Dvora craft could carry Gabriel missiles. The yet smaller and older Dabur class carrierd 324mm torpedotubes for lightweight torps. There is nothing that prevents the installation of 4 Harpoon on a Super Dvora 3, which is designed to incorporate advanced, stabilized, accurate marine arsenal and sensors. Taken as a whole, vessel displacement varies from 58 to 72 tons *depending on the operation package* (I suppose 14 tons of slack allows installation of 4 Harpoon: 4x 700kg for the missiles plus some marging for one or two launch racks and an onboard console.). It is not rocket science.

Size is often not the limiting factor. e.g. Egypt placed 2x Otomat on 82 ton modernized Hegu/Komar class FACs
October-class missile boat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Israel Aerospace Industries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

To fully utilize the capabilities of Harpoon, both MRTP-33 and Super Dvora would need external targeting information anyway their radars and mast height being insufficient to provide full range radar coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [TR]AHMET

Pakistani brothers what happenned of your mrtp33s, have you integrated stabilized gun and missile launcher? I havent seen any new photos of Pakistani mrtps in last years...


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [TR]AHMET

thank you for your effort dear mate actually i know these photos, so i was only wondering what happenned that harpoon launcher and Stabilized gun? because there was some problems in the past with permissions...

regards.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 24197
> 
> 
> View attachment 24198
> 
> 
> View attachment 24199


MSA and Coast Guards should combine their services and buy this.


----------



## fatman17

the plan was to buy a total of 8 MRTP's but once again resource constraints dont allow to proceed further than we got.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Guys how good are these mrtp compared to the latest french compatant thanks.

Also what is the means of defense point for these small boat you know in the gulf war the british lynox massacared the iraqi of the same size boats osa the Russians ones if you know that so what is the anti- aircraft that these boat use thanks.


----------



## Wolfhound

fatman17 said:


> the plan was to buy a total of 8 MRTP's but once again resource constraints dont allow to proceed further than we got.


how many do we have as of right now?


----------



## fatman17

2+2 MRTP 15 and 33
6 more MRTP-33 were planned but with the FMS sales of the GR Cutters, i doubt that there will be further inductions of the MRTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

fatman17 said:


> 2+2 MRTP 15 and 33
> 6 more MRTP-33 were planned but with the FMS sales of the GR Cutters, i doubt that there will be further inductions of the MRTP.


Why not PN sell their 2+2 MRTP 15 and MRTP-33 to Egypt and gives more order for GR Cutters or get license to produce about 30 locally.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 179801



fatman17 did you notice that all the PAKISTANI MRTP-33 are not equipped with the main gun, I miss this gun on all pictures ! Why it was never installed ?

I am talking about the combined 30mm *gun and the *two 12.7mm machine *guns.


check this link

Pakistan Navy [Photo Gallery]

*


----------



## fatman17

Ulla said:


> fatman17 did you notice that all the PAKISTANI MRTP-33 are not equipped with the main gun, I miss this gun on all pictures ! Why it was never installed ?
> 
> I am talking about the combined 30mm *gun and the *two 12.7mm machine *guns.
> 
> 
> check this link
> 
> Pakistan Navy [Photo Gallery]
> *


The navy for some weird reason has not been able to define a clear role for this platform - missile boat or patrol boat or both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

fatman17 said:


> 2+2 MRTP 15 and 33
> 6 more MRTP-33 were planned but with the FMS sales of the GR Cutters, i doubt that there will be further inductions of the MRTP.



Bro, As far as I know, MRTP-15 is no longer offered to markets by Yonca-Onuk JV. At present, It is Super-16 and MRTP-20/22/24 boats at small class and (MRTP-29 is also retired by Onuk) MRTP-33/34/42 on medium class boats are offered to friend countries. 

34 is ordered by Qatar, Georgia, 
Super-16 is ordered by UAE and Malaysia
20 is ordered by Egypt and Georgia


MRTP-Super 16 constructed by Malaysian shipyard.










UAE Super 16






Georgian MRTP-20






Egyptian MRTP-20







Qatar MRTP-34

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

V


cabatli_53 said:


> Bro, As far as I know, MRTP-15 is no longer offered to markets by Yonca-Onuk JV. At present, It is Super-16 and MRTP-20/22/24 boats at small class and (MRTP-29 is also retired by Onuk) MRTP-33/34/42 on medium class boats are offered to friend countries.
> 
> 34 is ordered by Qatar, Georgia,
> Super-16 is ordered by UAE and Malaysia
> 20 is ordered by Egypt and Georgia
> 
> 
> MRTP-Super 16 constructed by Malaysian shipyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE Super 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgian MRTP-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian MRTP-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar MRTP-34



very impressive


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

fatman17 said:


> The navy for some weird reason has not been able to define a clear role for this platform - missile boat or patrol boat or both.


PN requires to correctly identify what equipment suites their role best and then procure it. IMO Azmat class and above is Naval requirement any thing below it should be for coast guard. 

Actually the Navy does require these but in limited numbers as they can only be used by the marines.

Though all the platforms that you have mentioned can be given to the Coast Guard which would suite their requirements. If the coast guard requires further assistance then Pakistan Navy could give them support.


----------



## Reverse Thinker

Turkey is brother country its good decision of PN to acquire MRTP and also PN go for Joint Production..


----------



## Tipu7

Pakistan Navy #MRTP_33 class of speed boats are now weaponized. Show below is #PNS_Zarrar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277228287681536002

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Tipu7 said:


> Pakistan Navy #MRTP_33 class of speed boats are now weaponized. Show below is #PNS_Zarrar
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277228287681536002
> 
> View attachment 645518


Any future order expected ??? i mean we have only two , should be atleast 4 from PN standard order record .


----------



## Affanakad0t.

We need these small small boats which can carry AShM ASM.


----------



## Suff Shikan

Tipu7 said:


> Pakistan Navy #MRTP_33 class of speed boats are now weaponized. Show below is #PNS_Zarrar
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277228287681536002
> 
> View attachment 645518


I took this image in late April 2012,Chupkay say  it looks armed to me at that time as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

Suff Shikan said:


> I took this image in late April 2012,Chupkay say  it looks armed to me at that time as well.
> View attachment 645553


More important is to have their missing ability of carrying 4X Harpoons...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kursed

Tipu7 said:


> More important is to have their missing ability of carrying 4X Harpoons...


Is there nothing that can replace those on the platform? It seems like a waste...


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

kursed said:


> Is there nothing that can replace those on the platform? It seems like a waste...


I think they'll ultimately arm with one of Turkey's AShMs, e.g., Atmaca or the MRASM.

In fact, if you think about it, the PN has (or will soon have) a deficiency of lightweight AShMs. I don't think the RAS-72's hardpoints have the weight clearance to support the C-802. I wouldn't be surprised if the new LRMPA deals with similar constraints. Likewise for new helicopters.

I wonder if there's a way to buy the Turkish MRASM on a turnkey basis, i.e., seeker, turbojet engine, missile, etc, everything. If not, we can at least look at developing something similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kursed

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I think they'll ultimately arm with one of Turkey's AShMs, e.g., Atmaca or the MRASM.
> 
> In fact, if you think about it, the PN has (or will soon have) a deficiency of lightweight AShMs. I don't think the RAS-72's hardpoints have the weight clearance to support the C-802. I wouldn't be surprised if the new LRMPA deals with similar constraints. Likewise for new helicopters.
> 
> I wonder if there's a way to buy the Turkish MRASM on a turnkey basis, i.e., seeker, turbojet engine, missile, etc, everything. If not, we can at least look at developing something similar.


As per RAS, the Sea Eagle can carry AShm which turn engines on after being dropped from the aircraft (like the Penguin MK2) and not directly from the wing.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

kursed said:


> As per RAS, the Sea Eagle can carry AShm which turn engines on after being dropped from the aircraft (like the Penguin MK2) and not directly from the wing.


Yea, but the Penguin Mk2 is still lighter than the C-802/Atmaca.

I think Turkey's MRASM is meant to fill-in the role of the Penguin Mk2 onboard MPA, LRMPA, small FACs, and ASW helicopters. It's definitely a worthwhile project as it can double as a small LACM too, one that fighters and ground vehicles can carry. Lots of applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Yea, but the Penguin Mk2 is still lighter than the C-802/Atmaca.
> 
> I think Turkey's MRASM is meant to fill-in the role of the Penguin Mk2 onboard MPA, LRMPA, small FACs, and ASW helicopters. It's definitely a worthwhile project as it can double as a small LACM too, one that fighters and ground vehicles can carry. Lots of applications.



In fact, without buying a new mrtp, MRASM can be integrated as you said in the section where there is STAMP (Weapon Tower). In the future, Roketsan's product or MBDA Marta - ER may be a good option.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I think they'll ultimately arm with one of Turkey's AShMs, e.g., Atmaca or the MRASM.
> 
> In fact, if you think about it, the PN has (or will soon have) a deficiency of lightweight AShMs. I don't think the RAS-72's hardpoints have the weight clearance to support the C-802. I wouldn't be surprised if the new LRMPA deals with similar constraints. Likewise for new helicopters.
> 
> I wonder if there's a way to buy the Turkish MRASM on a turnkey basis, i.e., seeker, turbojet engine, missile, etc, everything. If not, we can at least look at developing something similar.




I think Turkey will reveal a new AShM. When MRAShM was revealed, Many of us supposed that It was the “Temren” ASM but I suppose MRAShM is not Temren. Temren will be based on UMTAS ATGM, not Atmaca and will be effective on up to 30-40km ranges that will be similar in role with Spike NLOS and SeaVenom missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armchair

Perhaps the ATMACA could be used if Harpoons can't be found.


----------



## Inception-06

------- said:


> This month, Yonca Onuk will begin integration of Chinese C-705 anti-ship Missile onboard Pakistani MRTP-33.


Any updates or sources ?


----------



## Super Falcon

Pak shoukd invest in ulaq boats mak ed them kamakazi boats


----------



## xbat

what is the current role of MRTP 33s in Pak inventory? a patrol boat?


----------



## Inception-06

xbat said:


> what is the current role of MRTP 33s in Pak inventory? a patrol boat?



Just patrol.


----------



## bananarepublic

Super Falcon said:


> Pak shoukd invest in ulaq boats mak ed them kamakazi boats


Har cheez ko خودکش banana zaruri hai kia??


----------



## Super Falcon

bananarepublic said:


> Har cheez ko خودکش banana zaruri hai kia??


har chez ko chota banana zarori ha kia


----------

